# handling a shy bearded dragon



## andykazam (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum.

I got my first bearded dragon, Pirlo, a couple of days ago, second hand, already 2 and a half years old. The owners told me he was 'shy'.

He's been set up for a couple of days and is absolutely fine with me stroking his head and body when he's in the cage, but when I go to pick him up (under the body, not in a violent way), he scrabbles away. Not in a vicious or scared way, just in a 'Nah not right now' kind of way, if that makes sense!

Anyone got any advice on what course of action to take? Or anyone else suffering from the same problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Scotteesh (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi!

I'm a bit of a noob, having only had my beardie for 1 week. I find that stroking the head really worked on the first couple of days after that she didnt mind being picked up and handled at all. Although yesterday she really didn't want handling and she scrambled away so I left her to it. However today she is fine again. Patience and persistance. That's what I keep telling myself  Theres lots of reading material on here about this sort of stuff, just takes a bit of digging to find it sometimes.


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi guys and welcome along..
Firstly,try to avoid contact with your dragons foe a couple of weeks at least..they need to settle in to their new home..they have a lot to get used to..different temps,different smells different surroundings and furniture etc..

Beardies are notorious for being very friendly and docile..but a newly acquired beardie,especially a baby will be nervous to start with...

Stand back,give them time and they will soon have no objection to been handled.

Never just go in and grab your dragon.move very slowly and pick him up.again,once hes well settled.

Daz


----------



## Scotteesh (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Daz

Thanks for the welcome and thanks for the advice. Looking forward to posting here more, learning more and getting to know you all!

thanks

Scott


----------



## andykazam (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks guys!

It's always good to hear from other beardie owners. I'll keep you updated!


----------

